# Radio head unit - free to good home



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I've binned the useless radio/dvd unit that Autotrail fitted to my Comanche but if someone wants it they can have it. I have the remote as well and the box for the front, just pay for the postage!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If Blobsta doesn't want it, give me a shout. We have some screen bleed on ours and it would be good to replace it with the same unit


----------



## guynaylor (Oct 30, 2009)

*AutoTrail Cheyenne 2009 Entertainment Unit AVAT 090*

I am sure that this has been picked long ago but as a novice on all things audio I would be very interested in knowing which unit you used as a replacement. My existing AVAT 90 has screen bleed to the extent on plain light blue!
Thanks,
Guy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd bought this, well I thought I had. 

Blobsta said he'd post it to me and let me know the cost. 

Haven't heard anything since!


----------

